# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Ovulacija

## imported_Anćica

Pozdrav svima ,
mene nešto zanima već drugi ciklus zaredom nepojavljuje mi se uopće onaj ovulatorni iscjedak već samo neki vodenkasti, ljepljivi nema neku određenu boju.
Jer moguće da i bez tog iscjedka bude ovulacija.
Bazalna temperatura mi je nekako čudna s 36.3 skoći na 36.5 pa onda na 36.9 pa onda padne 36.1 pa oped se polako penje 36.5 pa 36.9 (bila jutros) 16 dan ciklusa.  :?

----------


## plavaa

Ovulacija se moze dogoditi i bez "eggwhite" sluzi, i vodenasta se smatra plodnom.. A sto se tice temperature, malo mi je tesko ovako na pamet, pa ako imas graf na internetu (npr. FertilityFriend), onda daj link, pa mozda budem nesto pametnija kad vidim.

----------


## imported_Anćica

Ma sorry
 nemam link ja ti to upisujem u bilježnicu,jedan grafikon koji sama pravim (nekako ubijam ovu neizvjesnost igrajući se s tim) Ali mogu reći da sam jutros otkrila onu čuvenu paprat na F-testu (bila je prekrasna )

----------


## plavaa

pa, u akciju onda, sto tu tipkas?   :Laughing:

----------


## imported_Anćica

evo iz ovih stopa........  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## imported_Anćica

Plava pomagaj ak si tamo, 
Sad mi je 23-24 dan ciklusa od ovulacije (negdje kad sam pisala zadnji put temperatura mi ne pada što više 19 DC 36.8 C, 20 DC 36.7C, 21 DC 36.7C,22 DC 37.00C , 23 DC 36.8C  24DC 37C , jučer me tak nešto peckalo , škakljikao u desnom djelu maternice 2-3 cm ispod pupka da sam se  :shock: , danas oped (malo mi je glupo jer ne mogu točno objasnit osjećaj al je bogami stvarno čudan, cice su mi normalne malkoc nadute, ) Da ja to malo nisam počela fantazirat ili me uvatio prerani PMS :?

----------


## bibai

Ili si trudna. Jupiiiii!

----------


## imported_Anćica

Joj Bibai usta ti se pozlatila ako jesam.
No još je prerano, aaaaa ko če dočekat   :Love:

----------


## Ljubicica

nije prerano ako ti je 23 dan od ovulacije. nadam se da si trudna  :D

----------


## plavaa

23ci dan ciklus ili 23 dan od ovulacije
nedavno je pricala o 16tom dc, pa mislim da je prije ova prva varijanta   :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

Cek, idem ja sad sebi crtat chart s tim temperaturama, pa da vidmo ...

----------


## imported_Anćica

Plava 24 dan ciklusa mi je danas i BT je bila jutros 36.9 C.

----------


## imported_Anćica

Sorry 25 DC a ne 24 (odgovor na ono zadnje)

----------


## plavaa

Ok, amo ovako.
Temp su ti jako nestalne i malo je tesko citati chart. Idu ti jako cik-cak i to moze biti znak da s hormonima nesto ne valja... ALI mozda si i spavala lakse/jace obucena/pokrivena, kraj otvorenog prozora, spavala duze ili krace i sl.. Fale mi temp od 17 i 18 DC, a one mi se cine kljucne, tj. cini mi se da si ovulirala na jedan od ta dva dana. Zasto? Zato jer su ti sve temp nakon toga poprilicno visoke i jednolike.. Po tome bi jedan od ta 2 dana trebao biti pad temperature - odnosno ovulacija.

Ne znam kakva ti je bila sluz koji dan, to je isto bitno, ili jos bolje, ako si radila one testove za ovulaciju.. 

Uglavnom, samo iz temperatura koje si dala - mislim da je ovulacija bila 17 ili 18 DC. Racunajmo 18ti, za svaki slucaj. Znaci da si danas 7DPO (7 *d*ana *p*oslije *o*vulacije)

Nadam se da ovo pomaze   :Smile:

----------


## imported_Anćica

16 DC 36.9C, 17 DC 36.8 C, 18 DC 36.6 C 19 Dc 36.8 C .
Sad meni nije nešto jasno kad mjeriš B. temperaturu da li pad temperatur oznaćava Ovulaciju ili skok , jer sam ja imala dva pada temperature 11 DC 36.2 C da bi da bi 12DC bila 36.5 13 DC 36.9C pa onda pad 14 DC 36.4 C, 15 DC ponovan rast 36.7C 16 DC 36.9 C , 17 DC 36.8 , 18DC 36.6 , 19 36.8 itd.....
A ono za oblačenje spavam u donjem vešu , pokrivena laganom dekom, prozor nam je non stop otvoren jer soba ima izlaz na balkon koji je zatvoren (ustakljen) , tak da je u sobi bez otvorenog penđera koma.
I da na F -testu paprat se samo pojavljivala do 16 DC poslije ne  :? 
A vodenasta sluz (nije bila rastezljiva)bila je negdje do 17 dana poslije gusta bijela....
I ajd sad ti pogodi kad je ovulacija.
I da prošli sam ciklus bila na UZV 23 DC folikul 1.7 mm, te 30 dan ciklusa folikul je bio netaknut (nije puka) a ja 33 dan dobila  vješticu
Ciklusi mi traju 28- 33 dana.
Tako da predpostavljam da je i ovaj mjesec ista stvar.
Inaće imam problema s pucanjem folikula , jednostavno naraste do 1.9-20.0mm i ne pukne. Hormone sam vadila 3 DC i uredu su. Inače hvala stvarno si se potrudila .  :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Anćica, pad temperature nakon kojeg slijede barem tri vise temp. je ovlulacija. Ako kliknes na WWW gumbic u mom postu, on te vodi na moj homepage (ovaj link :: http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/plavaa ) i tamo mozes vidjeti kako izgleda moj chart od ovog mjeseca. Dakle idu neke temp, onda temp malo padne, i nakon tog pada se penje. 

U biti, ovo za spavanje.. Nije bitno u cemu spavas, samo da je svaku noc slicno, ne da si jednu noc gola, drugu pod dekom.. 

Na zalost, papir na koji sam si crtala tvoj chart sam bacila, a sad mi se ne da sve iz pocetka.. Nije mi ovo dovoljan pad temp kaj si napisala - samo se ponavlja to kak ti ide gore-dole... Pojma nemam, samo sam jos vise zbunjena

Registiraj se blesplatno na fertility friend i probaj tamo upisati sve ovo, mozda FF bude imao neku ideju...  :/

----------


## imported_Anćica

Bila sam na Fertility Frend i unjela one podatke on kaže da je ovulacija bila 14 dan ciklusa...
Htjela sam ga unjet ovdje da vidiš ali nemam pojma jel sam uspjela , vidjećemo :?

----------


## imported_Anćica

Ma malo morgen , neide, ...
Plavaa poslala sam ti na e-mail valjda ćeš dobit ako ne , nema veze.
Dobro šta vi radite kad možete stavit  Chart s FF ?
Malo sam   :Rolling Eyes:  , a ne da mi se gnjavit MM .

----------


## plavaa

Nisam nista dobila  :/ 
*plavaa@gmail.com*

----------


## imported_Anćica

Aj da oped probam , već sam sama sebi dosadna..

----------


## imported_Anćica

Plavaa idi na www dolje tamo kad otvoriš je chart,
I još nešto nadam se da ti ne idem na jetra draga moja, al sad sam se stvarno ukomirala ja sam izgleda dobila vješticu večeras, ili se stvarno nešto čudno dešava imam onakvo krvarenje ko preovulatorno, jedva je primjetno, smeđkasto, čak sam našla ko vrh bumbačice komađ žbrušane krvi....  :Sad:

----------


## plavaa

Nije dobar link.  :/ 
Idi na Sharing > Home Page Setup > tu prvo sta ti pise je "Your Charting Home Page Web Address:" i onda kopiraj tu adresu i stavi je u profil - to je ono sto nama treba

----------


## imported_Anćica

Dobro probaću...  :Grin:

----------


## inga

Ja sam sad na wc-u na poslu otkrila da mi je dnevni ulozak natopljen s puno tekucine koja izgleda kao da je netko u casu vode izlio cep krvi, hocu reci kao vrlo blaga sukrvica   :Razz:  
Nikad mi se to prije nije dogodilo. Tek mi je 15. dc. To bi prema zadnja dva mjeseca (duzini ciklusa) trebalo biti vrijeme ovulacije. Inace su mi ciklusi od 28 do 35 dana, neredoviti dosta. 
Moze li imati veze s ovulacijom? Ali bas puuno iscjetka, vodenkastog. Nikad prije nisam to vidjela.

----------


## miki

taj 14 dan je toliko nam svima u glavi a u 90 % slu
ajeva se ne dogada baa tada ovulacija nego dan dva prije i ili dan dva poslije najbolje kupiti trakice za ovulaciju

----------


## Ljubicica

Posto je ovo pitanje o ovulaciji, nadam se da ne smeta Ancici ako i ja nesto pitam   :Smile:  
Naime koliko znam za sebe ciklusi su mi bili redovni na 28-30 dana. U zadnjih 5 mjeseci su mi presli na 34 dana. S tim da se ovulacija sa 14 cd premjestila na 17 cd, a LP se produzila za 2 dana. Kada je to sve pocelo taj prvi mjesec sam bila puno pod sresom i svi su mi govorili da to nije nista i da ce se vratiti na normalno stanje kao prije. Medjutim evo vec 5 mjesec je ista stvar. Sta bi mogao biti razlog i da li postoji nesto sto bih ja mogla uraditi da ovulaciju pomjerim naprijed kao prije ili da ostavim ovako kako jeste i cekam  :/

----------


## inga

Meni nije problem koji dan ciklusa je to. Nego nikad prije nisam imala takav iscjedak. Meni to uopce niti ne izgleda kao iscjedak, osjecala sam se kao da je netko u meni probusio balon pun tekucine. Puno je te blago crvenkaste tekucine isteklo jucer u roku par sati, a onda se sve vratilo u normalu. Mene je to bas uplasilo jer za svih ovih godina niti jednom mi se nije dogodilo tako nesto. Vec sam se bila jako uplasila da nesto gadno nije sa mnom u redu, a jedini spas bi mi bio kad bi to bilo zbog ovulacije.
Inace, ovugnost test je jucer bio pozitivan (moj muz kaze da su obje crtice bile iste boje, a meni se ona moja cinila maaaaalo svjetlija). Danas cu ponoviti test, vjerujem da ce crta biti debela i lijepa   :Smile:  
I jos jedan odgovor vas molim. Na topicu o LH testovima mi je jedna clanica napisala da ne treba imati odnose svaki dan jer se onda moze dogoditi da kolicina spermija nije dovoljna za oplodnju. Jucer smo imali odnos, a danas ce sigurno crta na testu biti bas debela. Da li onda imati odnos i danas i sutra? Mislim, nama to nije problem, ali da li cemo si tako upropastiti sanse precestim odnosima?   :Sad:  
Bas sam zbunjena sad. A u sperm meets egg planu pise da nakon sto test bude pozitivan, treba imati odnose tri dana zaredom. 
Tko je sad u pravu? Imati odnose svaki dan ili svaki drugi, sto je sigurnije?
Nemojte se molim vas ljutiti sto vas gnjavim, ali bas mi je znate hitno. Uostalom tko ce od vas bolje znati koliko je svaki mjesec vazan i koliko je dugo cekati sljedeci mjesec da se pokusa opet. dok sam vas samo citala sve mi je bilo jasno. Sad kad i smai pokusavamo, sva sam zbunjena i imam sto pitanja.

----------


## karmen

Inga, najbolje da slijediš vlastiti instinkt. Ako imaš želju svaki dan, onda se nemoj sputavati. Bilo bi najbolje kad uopće ne bi vodile brigu o tome kad su na plodni dani, možda je u tome baš naš problem, previše kalkuliramo, ja od ovog mjeseca krećem spontano, uopće neću ciljati odnose.

----------


## imported_Anćica

E sad sam stvarno zbunjena zadnji put sam napisala da sam dobila onaj roza, crvenkasti iscjedak 25 dan ciklusa , i gnjavio me 26, 27, dan (malo slabije , pa onda ko da sam dobila mengu)uz to da mi je do jučer bila BT povišena , a danas 28 dan ciklusa pala mi je temperatura i jače krvarim znači ipak je menga  :/  
Plavaa ak si tamo daj mi reci od kad sad da računam prvi dan  M (od onog spotinga ili od danas ) Po onom prvom Ciklus mi je onda trajao svega 24 dana  :shock:  a po ovom drugom 27 dana. 
Kod mene je normalno da bude 30-32 dana a sad se pomakao dobrano, jer to možda od stresa?
Uopče neznam šta da napišem na FF (chart), da prebacim u drugi ciklus ....

----------


## plavaa

dan kada je pocelo krvarenje je prvi dan nove M
ti samo lijepo upisi spotting za dane kad si imala spotting, i srednje/jako (kakvo je vec bilo) krvarenje za dane dok krvaris.. Cim prvi put upises M, FF ce sam napraviti novi ciklus

----------


## Zrina

Inga meni se takav nazovi iscjedak dogodio jednom nakon što sam bila kod ginića i kad mi je pritisnuo jajnik osjetila sam da je nešto kao kvrcnulo i onda mi je rekao da mi je to pukla vodena cista!
Cijeli taj dan mi je išla ta voda blago roze boje. 
Vjerojatno pucaju i spontano,barem mislim.

----------


## inga

Ah zrina, nadam se da nije cista   :Sad:  
a sto se spontanosti tice, prosli mjesec smo bili spontani pa nije bilo nista. A tko bi znao, sve mi se vise cini da u svemu tome najvecu ulogu ima sreca. Nista, sad preostaje samo nastaviti dalje i pricekati do kraja mjeseca.

----------


## inga

Sad sam se sjetila da mi je danas 15 dc, a 9 dc sam bila na ultrazvuku i rekla mi je doktorica da nemam nikakve ciste. Zar mogu tako brzo narasti? Ja sam mislila da cisti treba duze vrijeme (nekih mjesec dana) da naraste.

----------


## imported_Anćica

OK , zrinka ti kažeš da ti je stisnuo ginić jajnik i da ti je pukla v.cista .
Dobro kako on zna da je to bila vodena cista jer te gledao na UZV.
Mislim pa može te tako stisnuti pa da ti pukne folikul pred ovulaciju.
Kod mene folikuli nepucaju, jednostavno narastu do 20 mm i onda tako ostanu.
Zadnji put kad sam bila kod gine. 30 dan ciklusa još uvijek je bila toliko 

najviše me zaprepastilo što mi je rekla pa vidite kako je lijepo narastao, samo što nije pukao....  a ja njoj velim pa ja poslije tog UZV (u bolnici rađen)  dobila vješticu (tako je sad zovem). A da stvar bude kompliciranija samo lijevi jajnik preuzima vodeći folikul, desni ne radi uopće (par folikulića svaki mjesec) Možda i pukne koji ali kako da ja to znam pa nemam UZV kod kuće .

----------


## Zrina

Pa normalno da me gledao na UZV,tako je i zaključio da je to bila tzv. vodena cista koja nije opasna niti neuobičajena. 
Kod mene se znaju pojaviti koji mjesec i prođu same od sebe.
Uglavnom,ne trebam se brinuti oko toga.

----------


## inga

Ancice, tvoja situacija je bas komplicirana. Ja sam isto nekidan rekla da bi bilo dobro kad bi se mogao kupiti neki ultrazvuk za kucnu upotrebu. To bi nama trebalo. Onda bi nam bilo puno lakse   :Wink:  
Nemam nista bas pametno za reci, ali   :Love:   i zelim ti sto prije da ulovis jedno jajasce i dobijes svog malog   :Saint:

----------


## imported_Anćica

Evo mene oped nakon prošlog promašaja koji je završio ranim spontanim  :Sad:   danas mi je 13 dan ciklusa i dobila sam ovulatorno krvarenje ( tako sam se uplašila jer sam mislila da mi je nešto ostalo od spontanog koliko sam krvarila pa odjurila na hitnu  a sa hitne giniču na UZV u bolnicu) Doc me pregledao i na moje zaprepaštenje samo rekao ma nije to ništa puknio vam je folikul  :D  :D .
Pa ja ko da imam bunar na jajniku koliko je krvi bilo, a i sad još slindra  :Rolling Eyes:  
Jer ko zna jer smijem u akciju ak tak krvarim, malo me strah a i MM je mimozica. :/

----------


## inga

Draga Ancica, zao mi je zbog tvog spontanog   :Sad:  
Ja nista skoro ne znam, ali ako smijete odmah ovaj mjesec pokusati ponovo (zbog spontanog), onda je valjda svejedno koliko ima krvi, ovulacija je ovulacija. Nadam se da ces brzo dobiti odgovor od nekog tko se u to razumije. Ja ti samo drzim fige  8)

----------


## thegirl25

Hej cure da podignem malo ovu temu...ugl ja sam sinoć ustanovila ovulaciju putem LH trakica, da bi mi danas ginekolog rekao da ne vidi žuto tijelo??
Što to znači jel se kome to desilo, kao vidi šupljinu kao da je prsnuo folikul ali žutog tijela niđe...
Pripremala sam se na transfer smrzlića a sad najvjerojatnije ništa od toga...

----------


## Franny

*thegirl25*, i kakvi su nalazi i rezultati?? priznajem da ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali me zanima ishod svega  :Embarassed:

----------


## teacher

Imam neredovite cikluse. U zadnje vrijeme to izgleda ovako:10.mj-M došla 38. dan, 11.mj.-33. dan, 12.-34. dan, 1.-"već" 30. dan. Ima li nade da to ide na bolje, tj. da će se ustaliti ciklus možda i na 28 dana? Ima li tko slično iskustvo? Ne znam kad je uopće ovaj ciklus mogla bit ovulacija kad je M uranila. Prošli ciklus je bila 19. DC, taman bila na uzv.

----------


## mandy

*teacher* za to bi morala provjeriti hormonalni status i viditi šta ti je sa jajnicima; najbolje bi ti bilo uzeti lh trakice i na taj način pratiti O

----------


## Vjeverica77

*Teacher*, ja mislim da ti ciklusi baš i nisu neredovni, jer su takvi oni koji traju i po par mjeseci, tj.izostanak mjesečnice nekoliko mjeseci. Redoni su ciklusi svi oni koji traju po 21-35 dana, znači jedino ti taj iz 10. mjeseca "odskače" malo, zato ne brini.
Slažem se sa mandy: za određivanje ovulacije probaj sa LH trakicama, a pokušaj mjeriti i bazalnu temperaturu- ništa te ne košta. Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## teacher

Hvala cure na odgovorima. U 5. mjesecu sam bila na kiretaži nakon spontanog u 7. tjednu trudnoće pa se možda još do 10. mj. ciklus nije ustalio. Vidjet ćemo kako bude dalje.

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav svima,
zanimalo bi me da li neke od vas koje imate cikluse u nekim razmacima od 28-33,bez nekih očitih simptoma ovulacije možete odrediti kada su vam plodni dani i da li po vašim iskustvima ovulacija može biti odmah po završetku ili pred sami početak menstruacije?!
Unaprjed hvala i isprika šta vas udavi sa ovoliko bisernih pitanja!! :Aparatic:

----------


## Glossy

> Pozdrav svima,
> zanimalo bi me da li neke od vas koje imate cikluse u nekim razmacima od 28-33,bez nekih očitih simptoma ovulacije možete odrediti kada su vam plodni dani i da li po vašim iskustvima ovulacija može biti odmah po završetku ili pred sami početak menstruacije?!
> Unaprjed hvala i isprika šta vas udavi sa ovoliko bisernih pitanja!!


Draga *Lela77*, ja imam cikluse 28-30 d, a ovulaciju određujem pomoću LH trakica. Prema osobnom iskustvu mogu ti reći da ovulacija može vairati od ciklusa do ciklusa.

----------


## prva

> Pozdrav svima,
> zanimalo bi me da li neke od vas koje imate cikluse u nekim razmacima od 28-33,bez nekih očitih simptoma ovulacije možete odrediti kada su vam plodni dani i da li po vašim iskustvima ovulacija može biti odmah po završetku ili pred sami početak menstruacije?!
> Unaprjed hvala i isprika šta vas udavi sa ovoliko bisernih pitanja!!


...meni je doktor rekao da može biti ovulacija i kad imaš mengu. Nije često ali se valjda dešava, jer je on imao takvu pacijenticu. Hm...ne znam baš...ali ako on kaže...
Ja baš i nemam neke očite fizičke simptome ovulacije, imam doduše sluzi, ali cca 5 dana, a ne mogu stalno buljiti u sluz da vidim promjene, tako da mi je jedini simptom želja za akcijom :Embarassed: . I to mi je siguran znak, potvrđen trakicama i uvz.

----------


## bebacica

da, svaka je žena drugačija i svaka nema ovulaciju isti dan u svakom ciklusu, najpouzdanije su po meni trakice, i bazalna temperatura. A usput može gledat i sluz, možda ovulacijsko krvarenje i sl..
I da znam ženu koja je dvokje djece zanjela za vrijeme menstruacije jer je upravo tada i samo tada imala ovulaciju...

----------


## zeljana02

drage moje imam jedno pitanje...danas mi je 20dc i osjecam lijevi jajnik kako me ziga i to mi je jako cudno jer inace imam O oko 14 dc i imala sam ju ovaj ciklus sigurno...13dc mi se pojavila rastezljiva plodna sluz i dva dana sam osjecal jajnik kako me ziga i bili su svi simptomi...opet imam simptome O, pa jel to moguce? :Shock: 
buduci sam imala sponatni i bila na kiretazi nadam se da se nije nesto poremetilo...M sam dobila 34 nakon zahavat i bila je kao i inace...

----------


## mare41

mene cijeli dan danas progoni isto što i tebe, da li su bile 2 ovulacije, samo meni su u pitanju oba jajnika, ti govoriš o lijevom? možda je moguće da nije bio samo 1 vodeći, ne znam, možda neko drugi zna?

----------


## zeljana02

ispravak...desni jajnik je u pitanju danas a bio je i na 14dc ...bas me bocka s desne strane svako malo...uf... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## štrumfeta

*željana, mare* koliko ja znam to je sasvim moguće, ali nije često! u uputama ovog moga glupoga i beskorisnog maby baby mikroskopa piše kako detektira 
bez greške i drugu ovulaciju ako je prisutna. što bi značilo da je to kakti sasvim normalno, jel tako?
hm.. zamislite da imamo dvije ovulacije svaki mjesec, di bi nam bio kraj!? sve bi duplo proživljavali!  MM bi se bacio kroz prozor od muke da mora sve te dane pokrivati.
ostala bi udovica. bez djeteta

----------


## zeljana02

MM bi se bacio kroz prozor od muke da mora sve te dane pokrivati.
ostala bi udovica. bez djeteta[/QUOTE]

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  oooo znam kako ti je... :Laughing: 


sto se tice druge O cula sam i ja to sinoc da je moguce,ali rijetki su slucajevi...e sad sam se sjetila jednog primjera iz Engleske kada je zena ostala T i nakon dva tjedna opet je zacela...dva ploda u razmaku od 2 tjedna...stvarno svega ima u Bozjoj basti...

----------


## mare41

zeljana, tek sad sam pročitala da ti je razmak između tih bolova 6 dana, moooožda moguće da je implantacijska bol...ništa ne tvrdim, al mogućnost postoji :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

> zeljana, tek sad sam pročitala da ti je razmak između tih bolova 6 dana, moooožda moguće da je implantacijska bol...ništa ne tvrdim, al mogućnost postoji



tesko...jedino ako je MM carobnjak...ovo mi je prva M od 11 mj buduci sam bila T tako da se vjerojatno ovaj ciklus polako sve vraca u normalu...mislim da bi mi to bio veliki sok...trebam dobti taman na Uskrs  :Sad: ...to mi je najdrazi blagdan, pa se toplo nadam da ce barem zakasniti 1dan ako vec mora doci...

----------


## mare41

sorry drga, ja sam u filmu Potpomognute, a uvijek između postupaka radi kućna radinost, pusa.

----------


## štrumfeta

željana, ja upisujem temperature na FF-u, i, uglavnom, uvijek gledam trudničke grafove (pokušavam naći sličnosti sa svojim  :Smile:  , 
u biti smiruje me kad vidim koliko mjeseci žene pokušavaju pa uspiju...)
i na užasno puno tih trudničkih grafova piše "first cycle after miscarriage". daklem... možda bi ti bio šok, ali navikla bi se brzo!!!!!!
ali, nećemo sad tu nešto izmišljati ako kažeš da nije vjerojatno. bitno je da ti se ciklus unormali. i onda ćeš ubrzo uspjeti biti T.
vidjet ćeš!

----------


## tamtam

bok! imala bi jedno pitanje? dali je moguće da ako sam imala kasniju ovulaciju da mi i M kasni? inače su mi svaki mjesec ciklusi jednaki.

----------


## prva

> bok! imala bi jedno pitanje? dali je moguće da ako sam imala kasniju ovulaciju da mi i M kasni? inače su mi svaki mjesec ciklusi jednaki.


 Ovo i mene jako zanima. Baš ne kužim.
Naime svi kažu da ovulacija varira, ali kako je to moguće ukoliko su ciklusi točni (čak u jedan dan)

----------


## zeljana02

> željana, ja upisujem temperature na FF-u, i, uglavnom, uvijek gledam trudničke grafove (pokušavam naći sličnosti sa svojim  , 
> u biti smiruje me kad vidim koliko mjeseci žene pokušavaju pa uspiju...)
> i na užasno puno tih trudničkih grafova piše "first cycle after miscarriage". daklem... možda bi ti bio šok, ali navikla bi se brzo!!!!!!
> ali, nećemo sad tu nešto izmišljati ako kažeš da nije vjerojatno. bitno je da ti se ciklus unormali. i onda ćeš ubrzo uspjeti biti T.
> vidjet ćeš!


 
 :Shock:  ovo sam sad tek procitala, a kao sve redovito pratim...bockanje je trajalo 3 dana i sve se smirilo...hvala draga na ohrabrujucim rijecima...budemo vidjeli vec sutra jer mi inace 2 dana prije M pocne spoting i M redovito dolazi 28 dc...uff...vidjet cemo sta ce nam zeko donijeti, poklon ili ce se pok... :Grin:

----------


## zeljana02

> bok! imala bi jedno pitanje? dali je moguće da ako sam imala kasniju ovulaciju da mi i M kasni? inače su mi svaki mjesec ciklusi jednaki.


tesko...

----------


## tini

Da jer menstruacija bi trebala doći 14 dana iza ovulacije....

----------


## RozaGroza

Sve je moguče kad je u pitanju menga i ovulacija. Pa čak da budu i u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Zara1

> Da jer menstruacija bi trebala doći 14 dana iza ovulacije....


zapravo ne bi
meni je O znala biti i 18 dc, a menstruacija došla na 27 -28 dc isto ko' i kad mi je O recima na 14 dc
sve je moguce
druga faza ciklisa bi trebala trajati najmanje 9 dana

----------


## Aurora*

> bok! imala bi jedno pitanje? dali je moguće da ako sam imala kasniju  ovulaciju da mi i M kasni? inače su mi svaki mjesec ciklusi jednaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  prva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
> Ovo i mene jako zanima. Baš ne kužim.
> Naime svi kažu da ovulacija varira, ali kako je to moguće ukoliko su ciklusi točni (čak u jedan dan)


Sasvim je normalno, ako se desi da ovulacija bude ranije ili kasnije ili cak i da sasvim izostane i unatoc inace redovnim ciklusima. 

Prema tome ukoliko su ciklusi i u dan tocni uvijek se moze desiti iznimka pa da ovulacija porani, zakasni ili izostane.

Medjutim, ako znamo kada nam je bila ovulacija s dosta velikom preciznoscu mozemo znati i kada mozemo ocekivati menstruaciju. Jer menstruacija u pravilu nastupa 14 dana nakon ovulacije. Taj period od ovulacije do menstruacije se naziva lutealna faza i za nju je karakteristicno da ona ne varira. Kod pojedinih zena lutealna faza moze normalno trajati recimo 12 ili 15 dana, ali onda je to kod njih tako svaki ciklus, jer za razliku od ovulacije, nije normalno da lutealna faza varira.

----------


## prva

> Medjutim, ako znamo kada nam je bila ovulacija s dosta velikom preciznoscu mozemo znati i kada mozemo ocekivati menstruaciju. Jer menstruacija u pravilu nastupa 14 dana nakon ovulacije. Taj period od ovulacije do menstruacije se naziva lutealna faza i za nju je karakteristicno da ona ne varira. Kod pojedinih zena lutealna faza moze normalno trajati recimo 12 ili 15 dana, ali onda je to kod njih tako svaki ciklus, jer za razliku od ovulacije, nije normalno da lutealna faza varira.


...i dalje ne kužim. Po tome ako lutealna faza traje uvijek isto (kod mene valjda 12 dana), a ako je m uvijek točna, onda je i o uvijek na isti dan ciklusa.
Kako onda varira O u pravilnim ciklusima?
Nije mi to ništa bitno, samo ne razumijem.

----------


## Zara1

lutelna faza *nije* uvijek ista
trebala bi trajati minimalno 9 dana

----------


## Zara1

napisala sam ti gore da ja imam cikluse cca 27 -28 dana
O mi je ponekad 13, a nekad 18 dc (znam po trakicama i UZV)
M mi uvijek stigne do 28. dc bez obzira na to kad je bila O

----------


## Aurora*

> ...i dalje ne kužim. Po tome ako lutealna faza traje uvijek isto (kod mene valjda 12 dana), a ako je m uvijek točna, onda je i o uvijek na isti dan ciklusa.
> Kako onda varira O u pravilnim ciklusima?
> Nije mi to ništa bitno, samo ne razumijem.


U slucaju kojeg navodis trebalo bi stvarno znaciti da ti je ovulacija uvijek isti dan ciklusa. Ali, posto si zbunjena, pretpostavljam da si ti na neki nacin (s LH trakicama, BT, UZ...) dosla do zakljucka da to nije tocno, odnosno da ti O moze biti koji dan prije ili kasnije, a da i unatoc tome M dobijes uvijek na isti dan ciklusa. To bi onda znacilo da ti lutealna faza nije stabilna, sto se u pravilu ne bi smjelo desavati. Jer to onda ukazuje na neki problem. A ako imas problema s ostvarivanjem trudnoce, onda je to nesto o cemu bi se trebalo povesti racuna...




> lutelna faza *nije* uvijek ista
> trebala bi trajati minimalno 9 dana


Lutealna faza moze biti razlicita od zene do zene. Idealno je ako traje 14 dana. Ali, ako ona varira iz ciklusa u ciklus kod jedne osobe za vise od dan, dva onda to ukazuje na neki problem. 




> napisala sam ti gore da ja imam cikluse cca 27 -28 dana
> O mi je ponekad 13, a nekad 18 dc (znam po trakicama i UZV)
> M mi uvijek stigne do 28. dc bez obzira na to kad je bila O


Pitanje je koliko cesto ti se to desava i ne radi li se mozda samo o iznimci. Jer, ako ti se to desava cesto, onda to nije onako kako bi u pravilu trebalo biti. Vidim ti iz potpisa da si uprkos tome ostvarila trudnocu, pa onda to nije toliko bitno. Drugacije bi bilo da pokusavas ostati trudna, a ne mozes, jer bi to onda bilo nesto od cega bi valjalo krenuti pri trazenju uzroka neplodnosti...

----------


## Fae

I meni lutealna faza šeta....imala sam par mjeseci O 21dc (znam jer su me jajnici rasturali i iscjedak je bio ko bjelanjak), a u mjesecu kad sam ostala trudna O je bila 9dc (također po iscjetku, ali i po LH trakicama jer sam od 10dc koristila trakice do 21dc i nijedna mi nije pokazala O)....

----------


## Zara1

> Pitanje je koliko cesto ti se to desava i ne radi li se mozda samo o iznimci. Jer, ako ti se to desava cesto, onda to nije onako kako bi u pravilu trebalo biti. Vidim ti iz potpisa da si uprkos tome ostvarila trudnocu, pa onda to nije toliko bitno. Drugacije bi bilo da pokusavas ostati trudna, a ne mozes, jer bi to onda bilo nesto od cega bi valjalo krenuti pri trazenju uzroka neplodnosti...


prva trudnoca nam je uspjela od prve, a sad ova nakon 3. ciklusa

pratim O vec duze vrijeme i druga faza ciklusa mi je oko 10-11 dana
pitala sam i gin. sto misli o tome
odgovor je bio sve iznad 9 dana je ok
možda nije bila zabrinuta jer nisam imala problema za zacecem  :Unsure:

----------


## alef

Citam, ali ne mogu da nadjem razjasnjeno... da li ovulacija nastupa nakon sto se pojavi rastezljiva sluz (ko bjelanjak) ili je tada vec nastupila, pa je plodno razdoblje recimo nekih 12-24 sata od tada?

----------


## lady.x

Ja sam pre oko 6 meseci prvi put imala bolnu ovulaciju. Probadanje u  desnom jajniku me probudilo u noc i bilo je bas jako, ma nisam se mogla pomeriti. Uplasena odem kod lekara, sve zivo uradim i nije mi nista, pa tako zakljucismo da bi jedini razlog mogao biti ovulacija. Sad ono sto me brine je sto mi se od tada javi probadanje u jajniku uvek sredinom ciklusa i to uvek u desnom. Kako nisu nasli da imam neki zdravstveni problem, zanima me da li to znaci da mi samo desni jajnik ovulira? Da li se vama probadanje uvek javi cesce u jednom jajniku?

----------


## mare41

lady, trebala bi raditi oba jajnika, ne nužno naizmjence, al po tome zvuči da ti radi samo desni, ja sad puno češće osjetim lijevi od desnog, al to je primjereno mojoj dobi, inače sam osjećala ovulaciju i na lijevom i na desnom, tako bude kod onih koje ovulaciju osjećaju kao bol.

----------


## lady.x

hvala! Uh, bas mi je frka. Ranije cak nisam ni osecala ovulaciju tako, ili mozda od tog meseca kad me je jako zabolelo tome pridajem veci znacaj, ali definitivno u poslednjih 6 meseci samo desni osecam...

----------


## Optimisticna

I mene zanima ovo šta pita alef par postova gore. Meni je tako sada. 12 dc mi je. I mislim da ovulacija tek slijedi. Pred par sati me počelo stezati s desne strane. Inače ciklusi su mi 28-29-30 dana.

----------


## Aurora*

> Citam, ali ne mogu da nadjem razjasnjeno... da li ovulacija nastupa nakon sto se pojavi rastezljiva sluz (ko bjelanjak) ili je tada vec nastupila, pa je plodno razdoblje recimo nekih 12-24 sata od tada?





> I mene zanima ovo šta pita alef par postova gore. Meni je tako sada. 12 dc mi je. I mislim da ovulacija tek slijedi. Pred par sati me počelo stezati s desne strane. Inače ciklusi su mi 28-29-30 dana.


Rastezljiva, plodna sluz prethodi ovulacji, a ujedno oznacava i plodno razdoblje. To znaci, kada se pojavi plodna sluz onda je pravo vrijeme za akciju. Od plodne sluzi do ovulacije moze proci 12-48 sati, ali se ona moze pojavljivati i vise dana zaredom ili cak i na preskokce pa je zapravo tesko samo na temelju toga reci kada je bila ovulacija. Za odredjivanje dana ovulacije mislim da je ipak potrebno pracenje barem dva pokazatelja, na primjer uz pracenje plodne sluzi i mjerenje bazalne temperature.

----------


## alef

Meni O dolazi 12-13 dana nakon pojave bjelanjkaste sluzi... Ma glavno je da se ne zakasni, a ako ona znaci da je potencijalno plodno ili plodno dolazi, dodje na isto - treba djelovat odmah  :Smile:

----------


## prva

Hvala Aurora. Napokon mi je bistrije.
U biti kod mene je ovulacija po trakocama 11 dc, temperature baš nisam uspjevala pratiti (ali i one su neki skok pokazale 11dc), i doktor mi je potvrdio da je 11 dc. 
Dakle kroz nekoliko mjeseci uvijek isto, pa sam prestala pratiti. Mislim da ću ovaj ciklus još jednom provjeriti trakicama, jer je već prošlo dosta vremena od kada sam prestala pratiti. 
Mene zapravo muči to što ako znam kad je ovulacija i imam tada odnose, kako to da se ne desi T?
Glupo je pitanje. Priznajem. Jer 30% su šanse za začećem...sve sam to već čula. Ali ja sam konkretan tip. Uvijek sve planiram i organiziram.
Nikako se ne mogu pomiriti s činjenicom da nekom u životu treba sreća za uspjeh. Ja sam uvijek na strani znoja i rada.

----------


## alef

Joj ja tek sad vidim kako moj post nelogicno zvuci... Lose sasvim sam ga srocila... Dakle, sluz imam 12-13 dan (ovaj ciklus 11 i 12)... A M dolazi otprilike 13-14 dana nakon toga... Dakle, O dolazi u vrijeme sluzi ili naon nje... E to me zanimalo: da li sluz oznacava da je O vec nastupila...

----------


## mare41

prva, niko ne zna odgovor na tvoje pitanje, daj Bože da ga uskoro prestaneš postavljati...ja se ispričavam što upadam kao padobranac i ne znam koliko se ko trudi i što ste sve obavili, al u svakom slučaju: BT+ LH + sluz, kako je Aurora* već pisala...a ta jako rastezljiva sluz označava da je ovulacija u tijek, dok je LH pozitivan 24-36 sati prije O, al smatra se da treba početi biti vrijedan i kad je već pozitivna. Ne bi trebalo čekati preko godine dana truda nego krenuti u početnu obradu pa dalje po potrebi.

----------


## mia74

Cure,imam pitanjce..
Čitam o vašem probadanju jajnika i vašim odgovrima da se navjerojatnije ovulacija desila na tom jajniku-ako sam dobro shvatila..
No,ja nikada do sada nisam osjećala ama baš nikakvo probadanje-ni na kojoj strani..Do nedavno,u 2mj.,prije nego sam krenula u klomifensku stimulaciju,probadao me desni jajnik-totalno se uplašila,al mislim si ok..
Onda sam sljed. ciklus pila klomifene i kad sam ih počela piti osjećala sam samo desni jajnik.Međutim na njemu nisam uopće imala folikul-samo na lijevom..
Nakon toga sam bila na menopurima i na početku sam opet osjećala samo desni jajnik-no na punkciji sam imala i na njemu folikul,ali puno,puno manji nego na lijevom..
I sad,nakon punkcije-nisam imala transfer,čekam M, i opet osjećam desni jajnik..
Jel on malo šteka??Mislim očito šteka ,ali kako to da njega osjetim,a ne onaj lijevi na kojem se izgleda odvija,kakva-takva akcija? :Laughing:

----------


## alef

Ma ja tom probadanju ne vjerujem nista. Mene probada i strana na kojoj nemam ni jajnik ni jajovod  :Smile:  
Nego, jos jedno pitanje... Oko previdjene ovulacije bude iscjedak... i Onda suho do dan pred M. Ovaj ciklus tako neku vlagu osjecam evo vec oko 19-20 dana. Ima neko ideju sta bi mogao biti uzrok?

----------


## krojachica

Imam jedno pitanje za cure koje se razumiju u plodnu sluz. Naime, prije nego smo se "latili posla" oko bebača
vrlo sam jasno mogla raspoznati kad mi je ovulacija prema vrsti sluzi a i poklapalo mi se sa osječajem pritiska
u trbuhu i sl. Od kad aktivno radimo na bebaču, odnosno od kada se sluz miješa sa spermom više mi ništa nije
jasno?!?više nema prozirne vodenjaste sluzi, pa onda guste već je cijelo vrijeme nekakva između. Jeli to zbog
miješanja sa spermom ili baš slučajno ovih 3 mjeseca od kad smo bez zaštite nemam ovulaciju?

----------


## mare41

Jedno su dugogodišnje ovulacijske boli, a drugo povremena probadanja, preporuka je pratiti ovulaciju LH trakama, i mjeriti BT, ne samo sa sluzi jer je nepouzdano, i sluz zaista bude drugačija zbog (svakodnevnog) miješanja sa spermom, al ipak ona prava ovulacijska-jako rastezljiva se ipak prepozna.

----------


## principesa

ponovit cu tu pitanje...dakle kada su plodni dani....tri dana prije ovulacije ili cijeli tjedan oko ovulacije?

FF kaže jedno, a pliva zdravlje drugo!

----------


## lady.x

*alef* , ja bih se takodje kladiti mogla da mi je ovog meseca O bila oko 20. dana, ako je po sluzi. Mene upravo isto to zanima jer do 20-og dana nista i sluz mi se pojavila tek tada. E, sad ja znam da ovulacija moze biti pre sredine ciklusa ali me zanima bas moze li biti posle? Inace mi ciklus traje 27-28 dana.

----------


## prva

i mene to muči...ali zato više ne buljim non stop u tu sluz.
LH trakice su ipak najpouzdanije.

----------


## CUUuu

Moj je slučaj baš čudan. Ako nemamo odnose - MD je često na putu pa se dogodi da nakon M nemamo odnose i onda mi uredno lh trakice prikažu 14 dan debelu crtu - ovulacija, a ako imamo odnose  nakon M kao npr. ovaj mjesec kad je kod kuće, evo već 17 dc i ni znaka ovulaciji na lh trakicama - ima li netko slično iskustvo - je li moguće da sperma utječe na to da lh trakice ne prepoznaju prisutnost lh u urinu.  :Confused:

----------


## zeljana02

meni je danas 12 dc i do danas nisam imala nikakve simptome O sto je jako cudno jer vec 8-9 dc pocinje (barem je tako bilo)...no, danas sam primjetila puno sluzi prosarane roza nijansama, pa me zanima jel to znaci da je pukla cista?...ili je prsnuo folikul?..ili sta?...sva sam napuhnuta, ali me nista ne boli... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krojachica

mene zanima da li neka curka zna ili je već negdje napisano
koliko često žene s kojima je sve ok u prosjeku imaju ovulaciju, mislim znam da je to individualno
ali kad čitaš o ovulaciji čini se kao da je ful normalno da se dešava svaki mjesec.
sad kad čitam već mi zvuči glupo što pitam,ali po tim raznovrsnim bolovima,
kvalitetama sluzi i sl. vidim da mi se ne događaju iste stvari u organizmu svaki mjesec,
a imam vrlo konkretnih dokaza da ovuliram (barem nekad)
ima li koja curka koja je onako prilično sigurna da ovulira svaki mjesec

----------


## štrumfeta

> je li moguće da sperma utječe na to da lh trakice ne prepoznaju prisutnost lh u urinu.


ja mislim da ne može sperma niš utjecati, pa to je urin, šta ne?  
meni isto pokažu 13 ili 14 dc, ali dva ciklusa  (od mislim 7 koliko koristim trakice), mi je nešto bilo čudno i nisu pokazale niš. al mjerim BT, pa skužim po skoku temperature da je ipak bila O. 
e sad, tko zna, možda smo u krivo vrijeme piškile trakicu. nekad sat-dva napravi razliku, pa promakne lh pik. il ti još nije bila O. 
il je anovulatoran ciklus.
koliko sam shvatila-ovo je i krojachica pitala, za očekivati je 1-2 anovulatorna ciklusa godišnje kod zdravih žena do 35 godine. nakon 35 i više (čak do 50 %)
al to je valjda individualno.

----------


## fijolica

Ja svoje ovulacije teško prepoznajem po probadanjima u jajniku, eventualno po pojačanoj sluzi.
Cure, gdje kupujete te trakice za ovulaciju? U apoteci ili...?

----------


## štrumfeta

ja mislim da sam si preko ovih naručila. 
http://www.testsforless.com/Default.aspx

puno je jeftinije nego u našim apotekama.
kod nas dobiš 5 kom za 100 kn (tak nešto) - a to će ti biti za jedan ciklus ako (prvi, dok ne skužiš kak funkcionira - tko zna koliko ćeš ih potrošiti). 
prek neta ti 30 komada valjda košta 100 kn.

----------


## fijolica

Hvala, baš ću probati, možda upali :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

Tnx. Štrumfeta. Da moje konfuzno pitanje je bilo koliko
zdrava žena u prosjeku ima anovulatornih ciklusa godišnje

----------


## zeljana02

meni inace O pocne relativno rano vec 8-9dc, ali ovaj mjesec nista...ja cekala O a stigla teta Candida... :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: ...uzas...taman kada sam usla u plodno razdoblje bestija se pojavila, plodnu sluz nisam ni vidjela osim ono 1 kada je bila malo prosarana s krvi...tko zna sta se sve izdesavalo ovaj ciklus...uf...morala sam odgodit i papu...jooojjjooojjj..kad te krene onda stvarno... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## štrumfeta

probaj s antikandida dijetom, ja mislim da to fakat pali.
kad dođem doma bum ti prepisala na brzinu što smiješ jesti što ne, imam jednu super knjigu o kombiniranju hrane. sigurna sam da ne smiješ šećer i mlijeko.
par tjedana no, ne cijeli život  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

> probaj s antikandida dijetom, ja mislim da to fakat pali.
> kad dođem doma bum ti prepisala na brzinu što smiješ jesti što ne, imam jednu super knjigu o kombiniranju hrane. sigurna sam da ne smiješ šećer i mlijeko.
> par tjedana no, ne cijeli život


 
ma ja to rijesim vaginaletama, imala sam doma sva sreca...posalji mi dijetu, ali buduci sam u fazi debljanja i prejedanja ne znam kako cu to uspjeti  :Embarassed: ...od folne mi se apetit otvori uzas...

----------


## Optimisticna

Imala sam pravo! Imala sam pravo!!  Uspjela sam prepoznati znakove ovulacije!!! (bol u jajniku + sluz  Samo jedan pokušaj i u sridu!!!!  Testić je dao cticu!!!   
Mislim da sam osjetila i kad je bila implantacija. Čudan osjećaj cijeli dan u maternici. Nešto nalik kombinaciji škakljanju koje ne možeš počešati i boli.

----------


## CUUuu

Optimistična, pa je li to znači da si trudna ili još nisi sigurna. Jesi li radila test?

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

pozdrav cure...

ono što mene zanima je slijedeće: u plodnim danima, koje pratim praćenjem sluzi, mi se pojavljuje lagana menstrualna bol.. kratko probadanje u predjelu jajnika
ono što mene zanima je - da li tada ovuliram, pa mi je ovulacija taj dan ili je to priprema za ovulaciju koja tek slijedi drugi dan ili.. 

iskustva, mišljenja?

----------


## mare41

> ono što mene zanima je slijedeće: u plodnim danima, koje pratim praćenjem sluzi, mi se pojavljuje lagana menstrualna bol.. kratko probadanje u predjelu jajnika
> ono što mene zanima je - da li tada ovuliram, pa mi je ovulacija taj dan ili je to priprema za ovulaciju koja tek slijedi drugi dan ili.. 
> 
> iskustva, mišljenja?


To se zove ovulacijska bol, probadanje do grčenja, koja prethodi samom pucanju folikula, a uzrokuje je nagli porast LH. Moje iskustvo je da folikul pukne odmah nakon toga, što je potvrđeno UZV-om nekoliko puta. Najsigurnije je mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu, pratiti sluz i mjeriti LH.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> To se zove ovulacijska bol, probadanje do grčenja, koja prethodi samom pucanju folikula, a uzrokuje je nagli porast LH. Moje iskustvo je da folikul pukne odmah nakon toga, što je potvrđeno UZV-om nekoliko puta. Najsigurnije je mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu, pratiti sluz i mjeriti LH.


 
mare hvala na pojašnjenju
može još pitanja  :Grin:  šta to onda znači, da je potrebno imate odnose prije boli ili može i taj dan? 
oću reći, jel prekasno taj ciklus onda za začeće ili..

----------


## mare41

Smatra se da je jajna stanica, nakon izlaska iz folikula, spremna za oplodnju do 12 sati (znači nakon pucanja foliklua), sve preko 12 sati nakon boli je kasno. Ali, ne znam kako te boli, to može potrajati par sati, ja obično osjetim folikul od 15 mm na dalje, mene dakle bolucka i 2-3 dana, a samo pucanje je jaka bol. zato je dobro koristiti i druge parametre.

----------


## štrumfeta

ljubavna1pogled navali na dragoga čim dođete doma!
jajna stanica je sposobna za oplodnju 12 - 24 sati nakon O još. neki kažu i manje (6 sati). dakle, najbolje je pokrivati dane prije (barem dva dana prije) i dan same O. 
ta su ti tri dana najplodnija.
ali kao što kaže mare41 najbolje ti je kombinirati mjerenje BT, praćenje sluzi i porast LH. 
odi si na FF (fertility friend), on ti je super za upisivanje BT i praćenje ostalih znakova, lijepo ti označi kad si ovulirala (retrogradno, ali to je OK, nakon par ciklusa skužiš kako ti tijelo funkcionira). i vidiš jel dobro tempiraš keksanje ili ne. meni je baš odličan! evo, besplatno ga reklamiram  :Smile:

----------


## štrumfeta

mare, ovo smo napisale u isto vrijeme

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

curke hvala vam   :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

štrumfeta :Klap: 
meni je FF sjajan, iako točno osjetim O, al baš super sve pokaže (pa i ovaj moj anovulatorni ciklus, bez BT ne bi bila sigurna šta se zbiva).

----------


## Optimisticna

> Optimistična, pa je li to znači da si trudna ili još nisi sigurna. Jesi li radila test?



Napravila ga i pozitivan .

----------


## CUUuu

Čestitam draga, uistinu predivno!!!
Koliko dugo ti je trebalo?

----------


## lady.x

Mene zanima i tajming kada je u pitanju sluz. Koliko nakon pojave ovulatorne sluzi se smatra da je plodan period? Jel to isto kao za bol?

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo ovo mi je bio prvi ciklus za kojeg mi je gin dala zeleno svijetlo poslije spontanog u siječnju. Znači iz prve. 
lady.x :     u mom slučaju (pravilni ciklusi 28 dana) ovulatorna sluz se poklopila sa probadanjima. Tj. dvanaesti dan ciklusa je počela sluz (akcija!), idući dan je počelo probadanje i ponovilo se i sljedeći dan (akcija,akcija!). Sluz se počela smanjivati (nije je više bilo na wc paipru) petnaesti dan. Idući dan suvo ko barut.

----------


## Optimisticna

Sad da li ću uspijeti zadržati, drugi par rukava. Već tri dana blaga,blaga, blaga kao sukvica na wc papiru.  Suviše je rano za reći bilo šta. 
Tako je to. Moja borba počinje nakon što test pokaže +.

----------


## Franny

*Optimistična*, držim fige da se sv sretno završi ~~~~~~~~~~~ i, naravno, čestitam na T :Very Happy: .

imam pitanje, ako koja od vas zna. pijem duphaston za regulaciju ciklusa, a gin mi je rekla da ću s njme i lakše znat kad m je O. počela sam opet mjerit i BT, da vidim pokazuje li O. ako počinjem piti duph 14. dc, a cilklus mi je izregulirao na 30 dana, na koju foru ću vidjet kad je bila O, kad je duph progesteron i on povećava BT dokle god ga uzimam?
ne znam jel kužite kaj me zanima? :Wink: 
hvala na odg.  :Kiss:

----------


## štrumfeta

ja kužim kaj pitaš, al nisam nikad pila duph pa ti ne znam reći niš... jel moguće da se pretpostavlja da si do već 14 dc ovulirala (pa da ti je i BT porasla već) i da ti progesteron samo pomaže u zadržavanju T (ako dođe do nje)?

----------


## Aurora*

> imam pitanje, ako koja od vas zna. pijem duphaston za regulaciju ciklusa, a gin mi je rekla da ću s njme i lakše znat kad m je O. počela sam opet mjerit i BT, da vidim pokazuje li O. ako počinjem piti duph 14. dc, a cilklus mi je izregulirao na 30 dana, na koju foru ću vidjet kad je bila O, kad je duph progesteron i on povećava BT dokle god ga uzimam?
> ne znam jel kužite kaj me zanima?
> hvala na odg.


Ja bih rekla da zapravo ne mozes biti sigurna da li si imala O ili ne u ciklusima koji su ti regulirani s Duphastonom. Barem ne prema BT, jer kao sto si i sama rekla upravo Duphaston (progesteron) moze utjecati na njen porast. Prije bi ti pri detekciji ovulacije u tom slucaju mogle pomoci LH trakice i/ili recimo pracenje ovulacijske sluzi, ovulacijske boli, polozaja cerviksa...

Inace, koliko ja to mogu shvatiti, Duphaston u svrhu regulacije ciklusa djeluje tako da na neki nacin resetira (preduge) cikluse. Svaki put kada dobijes menstruaciju postoji sansa da ce joj slijediti  ovulacija. Ako do ovulacije ipak ne dodje onda se ciklus razvuce. A da se ciklus ne bi prekomjerno razvukao lijecnici propisuju npr. Duphaston. Na taj nacin se postizu normalno dugi ciklusi i ostvaruje veci broj sansi da dodje do ovulacije...

----------


## Franny

*drage curke*, hvala vam na odgovorima  :Kiss: 
da, tak sam si to i ja protumačila. iako mi je danas BT pala, a već sam na progesteronu (??) .mozda sam samo bila otkrivenija pri spavanju pa je to razlog (??), pojma nemam.

----------


## krojachica

> Imala sam pravo! Imala sam pravo!!  Uspjela sam prepoznati znakove ovulacije!!! (bol u jajniku + sluz  Samo jedan pokušaj i u sridu!!!!  Testić je dao cticu!!!   
> Mislim da sam osjetila i kad je bila implantacija. Čudan osjećaj cijeli dan u maternici. Nešto nalik kombinaciji škakljanju koje ne možeš počešati i boli.


A daj mi molim te reci kad si točno osjetila probadanje, na dan ovulacije, prije, poslije?
i kakva ti je u vrijeme probadanja bila sluz?
zanima me jer me je ovaj mjesec probadalo 10 dan, a to bi po mome ciklusu bilo prerano za O
osim ako probadanja nisu prije O

----------


## lady.x

Ovo i mene zanima, mene je 13dc uvece bolelo i tokom noci sam primetila rastegljivu sluz, a sutradan uvece smo imali odnos. Da li je to kasno? Tacnije da li sluz predhodi ovulaciji ili je dan ovulacije tad kad se ona pojavi?

----------


## Franny

sluz prethodi ovulacij, tj. imaš fore cca 12- 48 sati od tog trenutka da uhvatiš O, ovisi od osobe do osobe i sve je individualno.
za ovulacijsku bol ne znam točno, ali mislim da kad ju osjetiš (bol) da onda ona nastupa (ovulacija).

----------


## lady.x

Joj, pa mozda smo zakasnili. Od bolova i sluzi do odnosa je proslo 24h... tako da zavisi od toga gde sam ja u toj skali od 12-24h.

----------


## krojachica

sigurno već zvučim kao sluzfreak, ali imam još jedno pitanjce:
ovaj mjesec nisam primjetila plodnu sluz ali zato one guste progesteronske
imam kao u priči???jel moguće da je ona plodna bila toliko vodena da je nisam skužila?
bol u jajnicima sam imala 11-12 dana C a ova gusta obilna sluz mi je 18-19. 
Pitam jer sam baš ovaj mjesec, 21. dan C htjela izvaditi progesteron jer to bi
trebao biti dokaz da imam O, ali po sluzi mi se čini da progestrona imam, a nije bilo O.

----------


## mare41

Ako ima progesterona, bila je O, to će ti najbolje potvrditi vađenje krvi. Najbolje je pratiti BT.

----------


## žabica2

Bokić

Mene zanima dal se je ikojoj dogodilo da u vrijeme kad bilo trebala biti O ima smeđi iscjedak i sluz u nijansama od prozirno smeđe do tamnosmeđe. Sorry na opisu.

----------


## Aurora*

> Bokić
> 
> Mene zanima dal se je ikojoj dogodilo da u vrijeme kad bilo trebala biti O ima smeđi iscjedak i sluz u nijansama od prozirno smeđe do tamnosmeđe. Sorry na opisu.


Da, meni se to u zadnje vrijeme dogadja prilicno cesto...

----------


## mandy

i ja  prijavljujem  povremeno smećkasti trag u sluzi pri O ( tako sam i otkrila O)
*aurora**  :Kiss:

----------


## žabica2

Hvala na odgovorima. Mislila da sam jedina. Sad mi je lakše.

----------


## Lois Lane

Primjetila sam već nekoliko ciklusa da otprilike kad bi trebala biti ovulacija (sredinom ciklusa) odnosi postanu jako bolni - maternica me boli onako... kao da sam se prehladila, a penetracija ako je imalo dublja bude jako bolna. To traje 1-2 dana i prestane.
Je li moguće da to bude jedan od simptoma ovulacije i ima li tko od vas sličnog iskustva - dakle bolni odnosi za vrijeme ovulacije?

----------


## Optimisticna

> Primjetila sam već nekoliko ciklusa da otprilike kad bi trebala biti ovulacija (sredinom ciklusa) odnosi postanu jako bolni - maternica me boli onako... kao da sam se prehladila, a penetracija ako je imalo dublja bude jako bolna. To traje 1-2 dana i prestane.
> Je li moguće da to bude jedan od simptoma ovulacije i ima li tko od vas sličnog iskustva - dakle bolni odnosi za vrijeme ovulacije?




Da!!!  Imaš dojam kao da se sve "iznutra" malo spusti niže. Pomisliš kako ništa u tebe neće stati. 
(ali ipak stane)  :Laughing:

----------


## Lois Lane

> Da!!!  Imaš dojam kao da se sve "iznutra" malo spusti niže. Pomisliš kako ništa u tebe neće stati. 
> (ali ipak stane)


E da, to je to! Znači nisam jedina :D 
Što misliš je li to znak da ovulacija slijedi, da se već dogodila ili da upravo traje?

----------


## Optimisticna

Taj filing sam imala jedno tri dana uzastopce. Ja sam imala pravilne cikluse pa bi u ta tri dana ovulacija bila onaj drugi dan. Tako da u akciju trebaš ne samo u dan ovulacije, koja se usput kod mene kuži i po sluzi (ne mogu se dokraja obrisat,nego stalno balavim), nego i po mogćnosti par dana prije uzastopce.

----------


## krojachica

Imam još jedno pitanjce. Ako ciklus traje manje od 28 dana, dakle 25-26 dana
kada bi bilo dobro izvaditi progesteron. Naime, dok. mi je na
godišnjem a osim toga 21. dan mi pada u nedjelju pa se dvoumim
dali da ga idem vadit u petak (19. dan) ili ponedjeljak (22. dan)

----------


## štrumfeta

Ja mislim da je potpuno svejedno, bitno je da si ovulirala već!

----------


## krojachica

Izvadih progesteron 22.dc i iznosi 46.47
To bi trebalo značiti da sam ovulirala?

----------


## krojachica

Pardon, nisam napisala da je ref. vrijednost 
ž.lutealna f. 5.3-86 nmol/l
mojih 46,47 bi trebalo biti ok. mada sam po forumu
vidjela toliko različitih referentnih vrijednosti da neznam
što da mislim

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

prijevljujem vec treci dan sluz...hrpu sluzi
i to 20-22dc
pokrili jesmo i sad cekamo
drzite fige za jednu proljetnu curicu

----------


## Kika71

Kad imam ovulaciju stomak me boli da moram da popijem nešto protiv bolova. Sluz nekad imam nekad ne. Ne znam da li je to normalno. Mislim na sluz.

----------


## krojachica

Kika, važno je da plodnu sluz (dakle sluz koja se rasteže, ne gusta bijela niti samo prozirna)
primjetiš barem jedan od tih dana prije O,nemora je biti stalno kod svakog odlaska na WC, 
ali tih dana kad je bol trebala bi se osječati vlažnost dolje.
Sluz može izostati koji mjesec, ali tada je začeće malo vjerojatno. Za sluz pomaže piti ulje noćurka.

----------


## patricia

Bog cure! Imam i ja jedno pitanjce.....evo tek smo ovaj ciklus odlucili poraditi na drugoj bebici,ovulaciju sam do sada pratila samo preko jake sluzi koja bi trajala dva dana( ko bjelanjak uzasno rastezljiva) i tako sam ovaj put pokusala pogoditi u 'sridu' :Very Happy:      Zanima me da li sluz dolazi prije pucanja folikula ili u tijeku? Ili poslije ? :Laughing:   dali smo si truda tri dana prije i poslije toga svaki dan do prestanka te sluzi.....danas mi je 25.dan ciklusa i maloprije na wcu opet primjetim sluz( ne onu bijelu gustu) vodenastu i rastezljivu ,ali bitno manju nego na dan ovulacije...... Nisam pametna.....? :Shock:  inace mi je sve uvijek uredno s ciklusima....btw.jedva cekam jos 4dana da produ pa da napravim testic, naravno,ukoliko tetka M zakasni makar 1dan :Wink:

----------


## Franny

> Zanima me da li sluz dolazi prije pucanja folikula ili u tijeku? Ili poslije ?


mislim da dolazi prije jer konačno će nastupiti "dani otvorenih vrata"  :Grin:  kada će  cervix dozvoliti da sluz plivačima pomogne uploviti u sretnu luku tj. da stignu na vrijeme i s voljom na čvenk s JS koja je počela ploviti prema spermićima.
dakle, u svakom slučaju, mislim da nešto prije same O dođe ta sluz koja pripomaže da uopće dođe do oplodnje  :Wink: 
držim fige i vibram ti da ste pogodili u sridu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## patricia

Hehehe dani otvorenih vrata :Wink: )) hvala Franny, ova virtualna podrska je uhhhhhh!!! Divne ste!!  P.s mozda bih se za pocetak mogla prestati zamarati plodnim danima/sluzi/temperaturi .... I pustiti da priroda odradi svoje, bas kao i prvi put...ali opet , kud svi tu i mali mujo  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo, ko bi rekao da ću se na vrhu stranice veseliti trudnoći, a na dnu opet očekivati novu.........No to je život!! 
Evo pratim svoj "prvi" ciklus i čisto mi dođe žao što još ne smijem u pohod na trudnoću. Pila sam macapotent od encijana i sad nisam sigurna da li je on za to zaslužan, ali ciklus mi je čini mi se ko urica, a plodne sluzi ko u priči. Nikad nije bilo toliko. Ovaj put nisam primijetila probadanja kao zadnji put, ali osjetila sam da je ušće "nisko", čudan osječaj kao pred mengu. Nadam se još dva uredna ciklusa i onda ću se prijavit za odbrojavanje.... 
Cure koje su u odbrojavanju.....  SRETNO!!!   ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## patricia

Cure,pomagajte :Wink:  evo maloprije ja idem na wc  kad ono ni manje ni vise nego - ovulacijska sluz,ona ko bjelanjak,vodenasta rastezljiva....... I ne mogu se nacuditi JER,danas mi je 26.ili 27.dan ciklusa!!!! A istu sluz sam imala i 15.dc!!! Zar se moze imati dvije ovulacije u ciklusu ili sam ja luda!?  :Smile:  uz to,neprestano imam onaj gusti iscjedak,uvodni za ovulaciju :Smile:  nikad jos nisam bila suha ko barut kako se kaze,stalno nosim dnevni ulozak jer ne mogu izdrzati ni pola dana bez mijenjanja gacica...... Bila bih vam zahvalna samo ako biste iti prokomentirali ovo, a kamoli znali nekakav odgovor.... :Smile:  btw.menstruaciju ocekujem za 2-3 dana.. tj.NEocekujem :Wink:

----------


## Optimisticna

Možeš imati više ovulacija  :Yes: 
 Prati ovaj ciklus. Mislim da bi bez obzira na dvije ovulacije ipak trebala dobiti mjesečnicu za tih par dana. Radi se o tome da je maternica zadebljala i po tome se ljušti....  ako nemam pravo neka me neko ispravi. Nešto novo možda i naučim....

----------


## krojachica

> Cure,pomagajte evo maloprije ja idem na wc  kad ono ni manje ni vise nego - ovulacijska sluz,ona ko bjelanjak,vodenasta rastezljiva....... I ne mogu se nacuditi JER,danas mi je 26.ili 27.dan ciklusa!!!! A istu sluz sam imala i 15.dc!!! Zar se moze imati dvije ovulacije u ciklusu ili sam ja luda!?  uz to,neprestano imam onaj gusti iscjedak,uvodni za ovulaciju nikad jos nisam bila suha ko barut kako se kaze,stalno nosim dnevni ulozak jer ne mogu izdrzati ni pola dana bez mijenjanja gacica...... Bila bih vam zahvalna samo ako biste iti prokomentirali ovo, a kamoli znali nekakav odgovor.... btw.menstruaciju ocekujem za 2-3 dana.. tj.NEocekujem


Dva ginića su mi decidirano rekla da ne mogu biti dvije O u različito vrijeme u jednom ciklusu. ako i dođe do dvije ovulacije u jednom ciklusu
(kad  mogu nastati 2jajčani blizanci) one se dogode u približno isto vrijeme (možda u razmaku od par sati ali ne više) nikako ne par dana.
Što se tiće ponovnog pojavljivanja sluzi pred kraj ciklusa to može biti: 
A) sluz koja se kod mnogih žena pojavljuje pred M a vrlo je slična ovulacijskoj (ako si zadnjih dana imala odnos,ta sluz u komb. sa spermom jako liči na ovulacijsku)
B) možda tek sada imaš O a 15 dana je nisi imala (to bi se moglo provjeriti ako mjeriš bazalnu temperaturu).

Dakle, za svaki slučaj hopsajte i pokrijte i ovu mogućnost za začeće.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

Eto sad sam pametnija!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nives

ja nemam u poslednje vreme tu ovulacijsku sluz (ni u tragovima ne izlazi), ali me grudi pojacano bole oko ovulacije

da li treba da se zabrinem sto sluzi nema? znaci li to da ne ovuliram?

koristila sam testove za ovulaciju i pokazali su pozitivno - da li je onda sigurno da ovuliram, ako nema drugih simptoma ovulacije?

----------


## Mia09

Evo ovako da se prvo predstavim, nova sam ovdje zovem se Mia i imam 23 godine... :Smile: 
Zamolila bih vas za pomoc... Imala sam spolne odnose s deckom (nezasticene) odmah nakon menstruacije... poslije toga sam uocila da imam ovulacijsku sluz, mislim da to nije prvi put, ciklusi mi taju oko 24 dana pa je to mozda razlog tome?? Jeli ko ostao trudan odmah poslije menstruacije ili za vrijeme? Moja mama je takoder tako ostala trudna svaki put, pa me zanimaju vasa iskustva...hvala vam unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## Neli

Osobno imam takvo iskustvo. Odnos smo imali dan nakon zadnjeg dana menstruacije. I uhvatilo se.
Općenito po ovulacijskim bolovima znam da ovulaciju imam vrlo rano nakon menstruacije.

----------


## Mia09

aha, to sam i mislila jer mi dosta njih kaze da je nemoguce. Pa me zanimalo jeli ima jos takvih iskustva. mozda je ipak bebica na putu  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## sss

Imam i ja takvo iskustvo. Moj ciklus je također 24 dana i ovulacija je rano. U mojim trudnoćama sam već 23-24 dan ciklusa imala pozitivan test.

----------


## Mia09

aha, jer su mene moje prijateljice uvjeravale da je to nemoguce i da ovulacija nije moguca tad, a ja sam znala po sebi  :Smile:  to je sve do duljine ciklusa ocito. napravit cu uskoro test pa cu vidjeti. nismo planirali ali bi bila jako sretna  :Smile:  hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Neli

sretno, Mia!
nadam se zajedno s tobom plusiću! 

ako kojim slučajem i ne bude bebica... nemoj biti razočarana, bit će prilike  :Smile:

----------


## Mia09

hvala puno  :Heart:  
nismo radili bas na bebacu ali bi bila presretna tako da se nadam... ali ako ne ima prilika kako kazes  :Smile:  javit cu se kad napravim test

----------


## Least123

kada ovulirate, ovulacijska sluz kao bjelanjak vam traje jedan dan/sat ili i po dva dana? 
totalno se proučavam, pa ispitujem iskusne  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*mia* sto kaze test?
*least* nemam iskustava, imam eggwhite nasumicno cijeli ciklus, a ovulacije niotkuda...

----------


## krojachica

> Osobno imam takvo iskustvo. Odnos smo imali dan nakon zadnjeg dana menstruacije. I uhvatilo se.
> Općenito po ovulacijskim bolovima znam da ovulaciju imam vrlo rano nakon menstruacije.


cure, a imate li onda i ovulacijsku sluz taj 1 dana nakon M?
meni se isto čini da imam ranu O (i potvrđeno mi je UZV om par puta O prije
10 dc), a odmah nakon M mi se zna pojaviti sluz kao eggwhite.
Ovaj ciklus mi je tako bila 6 dc, a 7 dc kremasta (?)

----------


## ljubilica

ja sam jučer imala eggwhite doslovno par sati..inače su mi ovulacije takve da mogu 3x dnevno mijenjati gaćice jer izbjegavam dnevne uloške a sad jedva... mi smo bili vrijedni i zadnjih 4 dana, danas a bome će biti i sutra  :Very Happy: 
sport i rekreacija  :Laughing:

----------


## ljubilica

i da, 2-3 dana pred m imam rastezljivi iscjedak bez obzira jesmo li se ili nismo keksali

----------


## Enica

Ja sam jučer osjetila kako se slijeva prvo je bio gusto bijeli isc onda predvecer eggwhite rastezljivi i to jako . Ma čim sam vidjela da se to fino rasteze rekla muzu ajmo na posao. A danas suuha ko barut.

----------


## žužy

mene je nekak uvijek mučilo dali mi s ew počinju sami plodni dani,il se taj famozni iscjedak pojavi baaš sekundu prije o,poslije,il kad več...znam cure kojima s pojavom ew tek počinju plodni dani.
prošli mjesec sam skužila da mi je o bila taj dan kad mi je izašel i ew,a paralelno s tim me i probadalo dolje.eh sad dal je misterij riješen il ne,neznam,al evo ja si mislim da mi je dan d onda kad se pojavi ta sluz.

----------


## Enica

Zuzy tak je meni bilo prosli mj  eto i ovaj isto . Danas me jajnici zigaju , vise ni sama neznam sto da mislim. Od iscjedka ni i.. prekjucer sve curilo a dane prije nisam osjetila nikakvu skliskost niti promjenjen iscjedak . Mozda je ipak ta jednodnevna sluz pokazatelj ovulacije .

----------


## CatMa

Pozdrav..
Drage cure,
Ovdje sam nova, pa se ne snalazim najbolje.
Čitala sam vaše postove i odlučila sam se registrirati, kako bih sa vama pročaskala o svome problemčiću.
Naime, već duže vrijeme imam neredovite menstrualne cikluse. Ginekolog mi je propisao za regulaciju ciklusa tabl. "DUPHASTON". Trošila sam ih 7 dana, 2x dnevno (ujuto i uvečer) po 1 tabl.. Menstruacija je stigla nekoliko dana nakon prestanka trošenja tih tabletica. Ciklusi su mi prije trajali 33 dana. 
Zanima me hoće li mi se ciklusi ustabiliti i opet trajati 33 dana, ili? Negdje sam pročitala da "DUPHASTON" tjera ciklus na 24 dana, a sad neznam jeli to istina... Ugl. gin. mi je rekao ako opet m ne dođe da moram uzimati tabl. piti 3 dana po 2 i čekati m. Sad više neznam ni sama. Najgore je to što neznam kad mi dolazi OVULACIJA? :/
HVALA CURE  :Smile:  !

----------


## bubekica

*CatMa* dobrodosla! od kojeg do kojeg dana ciklusa pijes duphaston? imas li policisticne jajnike? uobicajena terapija duphastonom je 16-25 dan ciklusa, i onda su ciklusi 28 dan, tj. 29-i dolazi m i zapocinje novi ciklus. kako bi odredila ovulaciju preporucam ti da mjeris bazalnu tjelesnu temperaturu.

----------


## CatMa

Hvala  :Smile: 
Pila sam ih samo 7 dana po dvije tabl. na dan (Tako mi je rekao gin.), jednu turu. Nemam policistične jajnike. Nemam nikakvih zdravstvenih problema.
Hoću... Hvala na savijetu!

----------


## CatMa

Danas sam imala neki bijeli iscjedak, pa proziran s pratećim groznim bolovima kao da ću svaki čas dobiti, a prerano mi je za O. 
Sad mi je 10 dan ciklusa, a ciklusi su mi prije (kad su bili redovni) trajali 33 dana.
Što bi moglo biti to? Jel' se to možda ciklus skratio zbog "Duphastona" ili?

----------


## bubekica

Duphaston nema utjecaja na cikluse nakon onog u kojem si ga pila. Duphaston je nadomjestak progesterona kojim se oponasa ili nadopunjuje uloga zutog tijela nakon ovulacije (lucenje progesterona). Nekoliko dana nakon prestanka uzimanja duphastona ukoliko nije doslo do trudnoce pada razina progesterona i nastupa menstruacija.
Vezano za iscjedak - ne znam. Plodni eggwhite iscjedak se moze javiti nekoliko dana prije ovulacije, a znak je rastuceg estrogena. Napomenut cu da ga neke zene uopce nemaju, a imaju ovulacije, a neke ga imaju, a nemaju ovulacije.

----------


## CatMa

> Duphaston nema utjecaja na cikluse nakon onog u kojem si ga pila. Duphaston je nadomjestak progesterona kojim se oponasa ili nadopunjuje uloga zutog tijela nakon ovulacije (lucenje progesterona). Nekoliko dana nakon prestanka uzimanja duphastona ukoliko nije doslo do trudnoce pada razina progesterona i nastupa menstruacija.
> Vezano za iscjedak - ne znam. Plodni eggwhite iscjedak se moze javiti nekoliko dana prije ovulacije, a znak je rastuceg estrogena. Napomenut cu da ga neke zene uopce nemaju, a imaju ovulacije, a neke ga imaju, a nemaju ovulacije.


Znači onda je nemoguće da je već nastupila O, ako uzmemo u obzir da su mi ciklusi prije trajali 33 dana.. 
Koje boje je uobičajn ovulacijski iscjedak? Bijele ili prozirne? Svugdje mi se nameću različiti odg.
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## CatMa

I da, zaboravila sam napomenuti... Ja sam pila "Duphaston" nakon čega je uslijedila obilna menstruacija, koja je trajala malo kraće nego uobičajeno..
Želim istaknuti da ja ovaj ciklus nisam pila te tabl., nego prošli.. Prema tome "Duphaston" više nema svoj utjecaj..

----------


## mašnica

Pucketanje u jajniku kao mjehurici, na jednom jajniku osjecam danas vec par puta...inace u plodnim sam danima i radimo na bebi..jel to ovulacija? Ne boli...

----------

